# Bling at the Little League World Series



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Today's Houston Chronicle has a story about the mom's of the Pearland, Texas team playing in the Little League World Series.
Texas women do like their bling.

No one balks at bling: Little League moms cheer in style | Houston & Texas News | Chron.com - Houston Chronicle


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Did you notice the baseball mom shirt in the background?lol wonder if shes one of us?lol cool article thanks for posting.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

That is so cool


----------

